# My new boy. (picture heavy) *EDIT* My new GIRL.



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello. I just wanted to take a moment to introduce my new boy, Chester. I know he looks small but he's about 5 1/2 weeks old. He was the runt of his litter (his siblings were about twice the size he was, but their markings weren't as cute).









His cute wittle bewwy.









Side shot.









Giving me kisses.









Clinging to my face.









The cuteness.









'nother sideshot.









Hiding between me and the comforter.


Obviously, he is a dumbo, but what would you call his color and markings? Would he be considered a blue?


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*

That first shot is so adorable


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*

Ohhhhh he is TEENY TINY! So cute!

He looks like a girl though, which is weird.


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*



Phobie said:


> Ohhhhh he is TEENY TINY! So cute!
> 
> He looks like a girl though, which is weird.


I looked up how to sex rats and I'm pretty sure it is a boy (when he was a fuzzy you could see very tiny rat balls). I just don't think they've...extended yet, if you know what I mean. Plus, I read females have nipples, whereas males don't. However, if he is not a he, that's cool, but I'll have to rename him. I'm already used to calling him Chester.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*

Does he have a buddy? Rats are happiest when with other ratties. I have two myself, but started off with one. The difference in his personality is amazing now he has a friend, he's so much happier!

I think females nipples don't show up until they are pregnant, sometimes. Hmm! Just wait and see I guess!


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*

Idk, but he is adorable! I loved his face; cute!


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*



Phobie said:


> Does he have a buddy? Rats are happiest when with other ratties. I have two myself, but started off with one. The difference in his personality is amazing now he has a friend, he's so much happier!
> 
> I think females nipples don't show up until they are pregnant, sometimes. Hmm! Just wait and see I guess!


He doesn't have a buddy. I'll eventually get him one. The reason I didn't start off with two is because my boyfriend deeply hated rats. But the day after I got him, he instantly started trying to pet him/play with him, so I don't suppose he hates rats anymore.  After a month or two of Chester settling in and my boyfriend getting used to him, I'll get another.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*



Phobie said:


> Ohhhhh he is TEENY TINY! So cute!
> 
> He looks like a girl though, which is weird.


I've just noticed that 'he' does look very girly. There's no sign of any testicals :? 

I wasn't sure what Roxy was when she was about that age, as she had tiny testical like lumps, but as she's got older they've disappeared.

Maybe you've got a girly on your hands zlioness 

Oh I also meant to say, that the runt of Dotty's litter was a boy...and my God you could tell that he was :lol:


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*



Emster said:


> Phobie said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhh he is TEENY TINY! So cute!
> ...


Well, if he is a girl, I guess I'll find out in the next couple of weeks. I should probably start thinking of a more feminine name than Chester, huh?

And if it is a girl, isn't it easier to introduce two females than two males? Or does it really depend on the situation/rats?


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*

Chester is so cute!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*

Chester is so cute! I love the markings and the dumbo ears.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*

A very cute little boy!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*

What a sweetie pie! I want him!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*

AWWWWWW!!! I WANTS!! He's such a sweet lil boy<3


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*

awww what a cute little husky rattie<3
To me it looks like a girl.. I have 5 boys and I can say they have MASSIVE testicles o.o and theyre around the age of 2 months already.


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*



Nenn said:


> awww what a cute little husky rattie<3
> To me it looks like a girl.. I have 5 boys and I can say they have MASSIVE testicles o.o and theyre around the age of 2 months already.


Yeah.. I thought maybe the balls just hadn't dropped yet, but now...I don't know, I think I'll give it a week to say for sure. But I think Chester is about to become Phoenix.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*

chester/pheonix is most definately a girl. there isn't enough space between her pee (can't seem to spell the technical term for it this morning...) and her anus for testicles to grow anyway. i have rasied rats from birth and was only mistaken with one when they were still pinkies, by the time they started getting in fuzz it was very clear how many boys and girls there were. 

as for waiting so long to get her a friend, that may not be the best of ideas. she is young and will need to play and interact with other rats to become the best rat she can be, this mean being as well-adjusted as possible. perhaps you may even be bale to go back to your friend and pick out one of her sisters. 

as for females being easier to introduce over males, i really believe it greatly depends on the individual rats. i've had marvelously easy introductions with males and introduction straight from **** with certain females. and of course there is a lot of people with experience in the opposite direction. introducing babies to babies is often one the easiest intros you ever have. introing neutered males into a colony of females is probaly about the second easiest to do. introing adult rats to each other will depend on each rat as to how easy it goes. introing babies to a colony of adults is also typically very easy. but if you get her a friend now, that would be the easiest introduction you will be able to typically count on. 

as for her markings and color. i would consider her a blue, perhaps and american blue (i think they are the lighter of the blue typre right?). and her markings would be blazed berkshire or husky/roan, i'm not entirely sure which of the two would best classify her. 

now, OMG!!! CUTE!!! what an adroable little girl! i hope to see much more of her on the forums. 

also, welcome to the forums and please enjoy your stay. there is a lot of information already here if you care to look through and we are always happy to talk rat and answer any questions you have.


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

*My new GIRL.*



twitch said:


> chester/pheonix is most definately a girl. there isn't enough space between her pee (can't seem to spell the technical term for it this morning...) and her anus for testicles to grow anyway. i have rasied rats from birth and was only mistaken with one when they were still pinkies, by the time they started getting in fuzz it was very clear how many boys and girls there were.
> 
> as for waiting so long to get her a friend, that may not be the best of ideas. she is young and will need to play and interact with other rats to become the best rat she can be, this mean being as well-adjusted as possible. perhaps you may even be bale to go back to your friend and pick out one of her sisters.
> 
> ...


I think I mistook the little girly bits that are kind of lump-like to be testicles and got confused. Now that it's been almost a week since I got her, I definitely agree that it is a girl. Her name is Chloe now.

And don't get me wrong, if I could have gotten two, I would have. But my boyfriend isn't what you would call fond of rats, and not only that, but I already have three dogs, a snake and a fish...and now Chloe...which is his excuse for me not getting anymore pets. It's going to take me a while to work him down into letting me get a second rat. He thinks I spend too much money on pets (even though it's not all that bad, because my dog food is free, and I get discounts on things I buy at work for the other pets). He's just very guarded about money and starts to get on edge if I even make one purchase somewhere, no matter how much money I have left over.

And while I realize rats are happiest together, I don't believe they're neccessarily unhappy being alone. Dogs are social animals too, but not everyone owns more than one dog. *shrugs*

Thank you!! I think she's very cute, too. No one else had the blaze, which I think is a very cute feature in rodents. I don't know why, it just makes them seem unique, somehow.

Again, thanks!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: My new boy. (picture heavy)*

SO cute!


----------

